# جهاز التنفس الصناعي (ساعدوني ضروري)



## ليماااا (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتو اريد ان ان اشتري جهاز تنفس صناعي منزلي

ولايكون بكمام بل يكون مخصص للفتحه بالقصبه الهوائيه

هل يوجد هذا الجهاز؟ وبكم سعره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجوكم ردوووووووو


----------



## ليدي لين (22 مايو 2010)

اختي الكريمة اكيد يوجد وسعره يعتمد على الميزات المطلوبه فيه


----------



## Al-Captain (24 مايو 2010)

الأخت الكريمة : يوجد جهاز اسمه Carina home صنع شركة درايغر الألمانية وهو جيد للاستخدامات المنزلية ويوجد شخص اسمه خلدون وهو مريض منذ عام 1994 وهو في منزله يستعمل أجهزة تنفس وآخر موديل استعمله هو هذا الجهاز
موقع السيد خلدون هو sinjab.com يمكنك زيارة الموقع التواصل معه فهذا الشاب معجزة حباه الله الارادة والتصميم ليتعلم برمجة الكمبيوتر وينافس في مجال التصميم ولا يستطيع الحركة والتحكم الا من خلال الشفاه واللسان


----------

